# Sharm El Sheikh - KAMANGA



## Aussie62 (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone thinking of working for this company in Sharm El Sheikh Egypt, take some advice and DON'T. We had to be rescued by the Australian Embassy! A huge thanks to the embassy staff. It's a long story and Sharm El Sheikh is a fabulous place - but don't make the mistake we made... be smart and keep away from Kamanga!


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry to hear that Aussie ...... are you talking about Kamanga niteclub at the top of Naama Bay????!! I can't think of anywhere else!
Glad the embassy helped out but sorry it had to go to that ........ love sharm ,lov Egypt but they're really alot of bad places to work ....Ive worked in a few schools aswell had to get the Embassy involved in the last one .....they were great aswell


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

cutiepie said:


> Sorry to hear that Aussie ...... are you talking about Kamanga niteclub at the top of Naama Bay????!! I can't think of anywhere else!
> Glad the embassy helped out but sorry it had to go to that ........ love sharm ,lov Egypt but they're really alot of bad places to work ....Ive worked in a few schools aswell had to get the Embassy involved in the last one .....they were great aswell


That's the only Kamanga in Sharm - so must be.
To be honest if you are a female looking to work in Sharm I would steer well clear of all night clubs. I've heard very bad things about Pacha staff too (and that's an international name!!).

I'm just hoping if things were that bad that not only did the embassy rescue you but whoever did whatever to you was also punished in the process. Did you try contacting Egyptian police or hiring a lawyer - or was it not that kind of rescue mission?


----------



## aussie26 (Aug 1, 2010)

DONT, DONT & DO NOT!!!
this is all I can advise for expats thinking of working in Egypt. I had an employment contract, recruited through International Recruitment company & my docs were in English & Arabic
I worked in Hurghada for 2 of egypts richest men & NEVER had my contract honoured. No car, no health insurance, repeated requests for salary, a disaster. I left & received NO moneies owing, no return airfare or shipping as stipulated in my contract!!!!
police were useless, dept of labour hopeless & Egyptian lawyer CORRUPT!!!

I have been threatened by these 2 companies & advised they are wealthy, have close relationships with tourism, police & govt & I will NEVER be reimbursed for monies owing.......
i would never consider working or living in Egypt again unless it was on contract & with a multinational company - never work for an Egyptian company ever as they have no rules except for their own......

I have lived & worked overseas as a professional for several years & this is the worst & most horrid experience i have ever had. I understand I am not the first & probably not the last person to experience this with these 2 companies


----------



## aussie26 (Aug 1, 2010)

BTW:
Australian Embassy was an embarrassing lazy disgrace & gave us no help at all. I was travelling with a teenage daughter & really needed some assistance - they advised I get a lawyer!!! they didnt meet with me, advise where or how to proceed & wouldnt help with translation of any govt depts, info etc Very disappointing!!


----------



## AngieH (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, what a horrible situation you were in! So sorry that happened to you.


----------



## aussie26 (Aug 1, 2010)

thanks Angie... just would like more Expats to be aware what to expect in Egypt.... its not easy or ethical or professional in majority of situations. Govt support & agencies are not always available or receptive to Expats/foreigners & you really are left on yr own to deal with situations......


----------

